# Cello Stand



## dudeman555

Okay! So I finally made my daughter's cello stand. I used Padauk
for the first time. I can't believe how it turns everything in the 
garage red/orange from the fine sawdust. It was a fun project.
:smile:

Dude


----------



## The Everyman Show

Dudeman that is a beautiful color and the blue felt/velvet really looks awesome. Nice job all around.:thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano

That is way awesome! I saw the thread and expected something like a guitar stand. This is really cool!


----------



## ACP

That is beautifully done. The color is so vibrant. The decorative curvature of the skirt looks very good. It is elegant, which matches the cello it holds, well done.


----------



## Gene Howe

That's simply gorgeous! 
I'll bet she was thrilled.


----------



## firehawkmph

Hey Dude,
Very nice job. I'll bet that cello loves it. It looks so cozy. I'd probably be using it for a footwarmer when the daughter wasn't using it for the cello.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds

I hope you used a finish with some UV blocker or all that beautiful red will eventually turn a not so beautiful brown.

Paul


----------



## nblumert

Wow, the color of the stand is just amazing. Fantastic job:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers

That's a superb job!

My wife and I both love the cello. It's amazing how many songs have one in the background or even as a featured solo and I bet most people don't know it. 

I had a hankering for some Al Stewart driving down the road a couple days ago and threw in his "Best of..." CD and listened "The Cat Song" as my daughter calls it. First time I played it for her she was about 14 I think, and she played it over and over for weeks on end. 

The credits cite "Bobby Bruce; Violin" but it sounds like a Cello to me. I didn't think a violin could get much below middle C and that stringed part gets pretty low. Can you de-tune a violin like you can a guitar to hit a lower octave?

Off topic again, sorry. :icon_rolleyes:

P.S. Where we can we hear her play that piece of art?


----------



## frankp

That's fantastic! I have a Cello stand on my list of "surprise" projects to present to my wife... one of these days. Is it a full size cello? If so, would you mind letting me know what dimensions you used for the stand? I measured my wife's cello, but a second set of measurements to compare against would be good.

Phinds, I'll have to disagree with your "not so beautiful brown" statement, as I love the color of padauk as it darkens. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## sgoatley

hey this is a beautiful stand.....do you have plans for it??? I would love to build one!


----------



## Streamwinner

That looks fantastic. Very classy.


----------



## smeisler

dudeman555 this is a awsome Cello stand. Is this for a full size Cello and do you have the measurements for this?


----------



## rayking49

That is so beautiful. A true heirloom piece.


----------



## gomez11811

Love the color... love the shape (looks good all by it`s self) and I`m also glad not to see "something like a guitar stand" (b00kemdano), when instruments like that fall over they are expensive to repair (I know `cause I do `em)


----------



## Itchy Brother

Beautiful,You could sell many of them on ebay,if you wanted to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calzone

Goregous. I just don't know what else to say man

Love it, and what's great is that Padauk is just going to deepen in rich red as it ages and ages.
What did you do for a finish?


----------



## Dave Paine

This does look gorgeous.

I hope the colour does last, but as an earlier post stated, UV will turn this wonderful deep red into an ugly dark red/brown.

This was my first project using Padauk. A shelf for a colleague.

Accent strips on the outside of this shelf.
The colour looks similar to the cello stand. This was made in July 2008 and is in a room with indirect sunlight.









I was the house in February 2011, and I was depressed at the dark ugly red/brown colour.

I had purchased another board of Paduak in the meantime. This is now gathering dust. Easy to work, generates a lot of dust, but I hate the prospect of another nice looking project turning ugly over time.


----------



## knotscott

Clever idea. Very nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Johnson

Awesome! What a cool project.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I agree with the others; it's a beautiful stand. I, too, expected to see a guitar stand-like stand. This is a pleasant and welcome surprise. Well done.


----------



## kmetzger

Very nice work, dudeman. Do you remember what router bit you used for the molding on the base? Looks like an ogee bit, but it would be great to know what size it was.


----------



## Travico

That is a SUPER nice piece of furniture!!


----------

